# Our new additions!



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Picked up 2 does at the SW MO Meat Goat Producers Ass production sale. There were a lot of really nice goats there. The highest selling goat was a doe that brought 3,000.00. Needless to say I didn't spend anywhere near that lol.

First doe pictured is CRG4 Precious Gem. She has kidded with trips her 2 kiddings. She has 6 Ennoblements on her papers. Her lines include Show Me Boers Cannons O'Blazin, 2Dox Rightous, Eggs an some Tri Quest thrown in there. She is a beautiful doe that should do great for out herd.

Second doe pictured 2TRF Tiny Tina she was a set of quads an was the smallest of them. She doesn't have a whos who of bloodlines but I only paid 300.00 for her an just couldn't pass her up at that price. She is bred an should kid next month. Her babies lines include Polar Express, RRD Ammo. The sire has 9 ennoblements on his papers. Needless to say I hoping for does, but Ill take anything that's alive lol.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like them. You did good. They are perfect weight going into breeding/kidding season.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks! We try to upgrade every time we buy does. With that comes the hard part culling...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice does! Great job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice job on both counts! I really like the second doe.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I favor Tiny Tina too, congrats on both purchases.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I favor Tiny Tina also she is pretty sweet loves to be rubbed. The other one only pays attention to you when you have something to eat for her.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Hahaha, goats will be goats! I think they're both pretty but I would have to say, I like Tina better. Congrats on the lovely girls!


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I went to that same sale and bid on the 1st one. That was a nice doe.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Beauties!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Moocowman123 said:


> I went to that same sale and bid on the 1st one. That was a nice doe.


Oh Im sorry if I had known there was someone from TGS there I wouldn't have bid against you. Small world lol.


----------

